# Photos on Listings



## chapjim (Apr 29, 2016)

I received an email yesterday from the "front desk" of a small, west coast resort complaining about a photo on one of my listings.  There were two complaints:  one, that the photo was the property of the Homeowners Association; two, that the photo was misleading because it was of a different type unit than the unit in my listing.

The gist of my response was that I don't post photos to listings on TUG.

Frankly, I would think the HOA would welcome use of its photos in listings for rentals.  The more guests, the better.  Guests have a tendency to become owners.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 29, 2016)

the photo showed for the resort in all ads will be the default photo of the resort itself...to which anyone browsing the ad can click on to navigate thru all the photos of the resort itself.

if photos are old or outdated, anyone (dont even need to be a member) can upload new photos for the resort directly on the resort review page itself.  we can also of course delete any photos that no longer apply or are very old/blurry/etc at the request of the resort or other owners.

hope that helps!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 29, 2016)

Wow - things must be REALLY slow at the resort if they have time for this!


----------



## silentg (Sep 21, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> the photo showed for the resort in all ads will be the default photo of the resort itself...to which anyone browsing the ad can click on to navigate thru all the photos of the resort itself.
> 
> if photos are old or outdated, anyone (dont even need to be a member) can upload new photos for the resort directly on the resort review page itself.  we can also of course delete any photos that no longer apply or are very old/blurry/etc at the request of the resort or other owners.
> 
> hope that helps!



How do I change my profile picture? never mind I figured it out
Silentg


----------



## amycurl (Sep 21, 2016)

While we're on this topic, I would like to know how the picture of my family with the TUG banner at our home resort in the "TUG Banner Travels the World" thread became the "default" picture of the resort on the Marketplace. The picture is now showing up in any ad for the resort on the Marketplace. (I sent an e-mail about this to the person who posted the ad, and he explained that there was nothing he could on his end. An e-mail sent to the "contact us" e-mail on the Marketplace wasn't returned.)

This concerns me, because I was unaware that in posting the picture that I was giving TUG full rights to use the picture however it wanted (isn't that the whole reason we have to find a different hosting service for photos we want to post on the BBS in the first place?) Secondly, I was comfortable posting a photo that included my young daughter because I felt that the audience for a relatively obscure BBS posting was fairly small--which is not how I feel about a Marketplace ad listing. Thirdly, it's not that great a picture of the resort--it is, instead, a pretty good picture of some of my family with the banner.

Is there anyway that we can make sure that photos we post on the BBS don't end up in stranger's Marketplace ads?


----------



## silentg (Sep 21, 2016)

amycurl said:


> While we're on this topic, I would like to know how the picture of my family with the TUG banner at our home resort in the "TUG Banner Travels the World" thread became the "default" picture of the resort on the Marketplace. The picture is now showing up in any ad for the resort on the Marketplace. (I sent an e-mail about this to the person who posted the ad, and he explained that there was nothing he could on his end. An e-mail sent to the "contact us" e-mail on the Marketplace wasn't returned.)
> 
> This concerns me, because I was unaware that in posting the picture that I was giving TUG full rights to use the picture however it wanted (isn't that the whole reason we have to find a different hosting service for photos we want to post on the BBS in the first place?) Secondly, I was comfortable posting a photo that included my young daughter because I felt that the audience for a relatively obscure BBS posting was fairly small--which is not how I feel about a Marketplace ad listing. Thirdly, it's not that great a picture of the resort--it is, instead, a pretty good picture of some of my family with the banner.
> 
> Is there anyway that we can make sure that photos we post on the BBS don't end up in stranger's Marketplace ads?



This happened to me too?
Silentg


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 21, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Wow - things must be REALLY slow at the resort if they have time for this!




I have a personal website I use as a browser launch pad to websites I visit.  It's mostly URL links to other pages - no business is transacted through the site, and it's just for my personal browsing convenience.  I've had the core site in place for over ten years.

About six months ago I got a "cease and desist" demand email forwarded to me from my service provider. It was from Dollar rent a car.  (I have links to several car rental agencies I use.)  Dollar claimed I was "diverting business from them" by having the link there, and they demanded I remove the link immediately, or face legal action.

Seriously??  Legal action, for linking directly to their own website?  The link is only a bookmark, and leads ONLY to their direct website. If they had bothered to actually look at it, they'd see that.  Rather than belabor the point, I removed the link, even though I left the logo image there, until I take time to update the site again and remove the picture.

Talk about it being a slow day at their offices!  

dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 21, 2016)

amycurl said:


> While we're on this topic, I would like to know how the picture of my family with the TUG banner at our home resort in the "TUG Banner Travels the World" thread became the "default" picture of the resort on the Marketplace. The picture is now showing up in any ad for the resort on the Marketplace. (I sent an e-mail about this to the person who posted the ad, and he explained that there was nothing he could on his end. An e-mail sent to the "contact us" e-mail on the Marketplace wasn't returned.)
> 
> This concerns me, because I was unaware that in posting the picture that I was giving TUG full rights to use the picture however it wanted (isn't that the whole reason we have to find a different hosting service for photos we want to post on the BBS in the first place?) Secondly, I was comfortable posting a photo that included my young daughter because I felt that the audience for a relatively obscure BBS posting was fairly small--which is not how I feel about a Marketplace ad listing. Thirdly, it's not that great a picture of the resort--it is, instead, a pretty good picture of some of my family with the banner.
> 
> Is there anyway that we can make sure that photos we post on the BBS don't end up in stranger's Marketplace ads?



by default, the default photo on the resort review page will show up on any ad posted for that resort.

many of the resort review photos include photos of members holding the banner, these are public on the banner thread and the main banner page already...however if you do not wish your photo to be listed on the resort review page, we can certainly make that happen for you!

as with any resort, if you feel a photo is inappropriate or outdated please upload a new one using the "upload a photo link right there on the review page....then click the "suggest edit" link on the resort review page to let them know a change is needed!

please email me and let me know which resort it is you wish to have your photo removed from.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 21, 2016)

also note there is no need to log in (or even be a TUG member) to both upload photos, or send a note about corrections/errors to the review manager.  both of these links on every resort review page are open to the public!


----------



## amycurl (Sep 21, 2016)

I just PM'd you, but to clarify--I hadn't posted the photo on the review page, only on the bbs banner thread. If TUG is automatically migrating photos from the one site to the other, it needs to be way more explicit about that.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amycurl (Sep 21, 2016)

Accidental double-post


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 21, 2016)

I have removed the banner photo from the resort per your PM.


----------

